# Teste Deine Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit!



## Jossu (6. April 2015)

Hallo lieber Leser, liebe Leserin!

 

Für meine Diplomarbeit an der Uni Marburg führe ich ein spannendes *Reaktionszeitenexperiment* durch. Wie meine Arbeitsgruppe in der Vergangenheit festgestellt hat, zeigen Leute, die unterschiedlich häufig am Computer aktiv sind, auch Unterschiede in ihrer Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit.

 

Jetzt haben wir uns eine neue, schwierigere Aufgabe hierzu ausgedacht. Du sollst so schnell wie möglich die Farbe verschiedener Wörter erkennen und per Tastendruck reagieren. Am Ende bekommst Du eine Rückmeldung zu Deinen persönlichen Reaktionszeiten!

 

Deine Daten bleiben dabei vollständig anonym und für Deine Teilnahme kannst du sogar einen von *10 Amazon-Gutscheinen im Wert von 20&#8364;* gewinnen! Stell Dich der Herausforderung und probier es aus, es dauert auch nur ca. 20 Minuten! Wenn Du mitmachen möchtest, klicke auf den folgenden Link (Achtung: geht nur vom Computer aus!): https://exp.psych.bio.uni-goettingen.de/limesurvey/index.php/931519/lang-de-informal

 

Vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe und viel Spaß!

Johanna

..................................................................

 

Gesucht werden Leute, die gar nicht, wenig, regelmäßig oder auch viel den Computer und Computerspiele nutzen, es darf also gerne jede/r mitmachen! 

 

Sobald die Ergebnisse ausgewertet sind, werde ich Euch hier informieren. Bei Fragen oder Anregungen meldet Euch gerne hier direkt zum Thema oder schreibt mir an reaktionszeitenstudie@gmail.com.


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. April 2015)

Die Umfrage ist genehmigt


----------



## Schrottinator (6. April 2015)

Hab dran teilgenommen. War nicht unbedingt einfach, aber zumindest gibt es schmeichelnde Worte, wenn es das Ergebnis gibt. ^^


----------



## KilJael (6. April 2015)

Ich fand der Test war schlicht weg ne Katastrophe, zum einen dauerte beide "Tests" gut 5 Minuten (jeweils) und zum 2. war man wenn man sich nicht mehr sicher war welche Farbe welche Taste war (war mir nach 1 Minute nicht mehr sicher ob "K" Blau oder grün ist) aufgeschmissen, bzw. der Test bringt dann kein Ergebnis hervor weil man nur noch blind raten kann oder gleich ganz auf das Schema "Ich hämmer einfach irgendeine Taste, wird schon stimmen", beim 2. Test hab ich dann einfach schnell nen Makro gebaut das alle 1,2 Sekunden eine der 4 Tasten hämmert.


----------



## Jossu (7. April 2015)

@ KilJael: danke für deine Teilnahme und dein Feedback!  Das das Merken der Tastenbelegung schwierig ist, haben mir schon einige Leute berichtet. Dies gehört in gewisser Weise zur Aufgabe dazu und ist zugegebenermaßen nicht einfach, aber trotzdem nicht unmöglich. Es gibt ja auch vor den eigentlichen Tests einen Übungsdurchgang zum Kennenlernen der Tastenbelegung, aber ich sehe ein, dass dies vielen TeilnehmerInnen nicht ausreicht. Dieser Kritikpunkt wird in jedem Fall in die Studie einfließen.


----------



## Patiekrice (7. April 2015)

Ich dachte ich tue mal was gutes und wollte auch an dieser Umfrage teilnehmen, nur leider habe ich bei den ersten Fragen dann direkt gemerkt, dass du diese Umfrage vor einiger Zeit bereits ohne Erlaubnis und ohne Rückfrage in unserem Gildenforum gepostet hast. ALSO THXNO!


----------



## Jossu (8. April 2015)

@Patiekrice: eigentlich bin ich bislang so vorgegangen, dass ich versucht habe Moderatoren oder Admins von Foren vorab um Erlaubnis zu bitten, auch mehrmals, wenn ich keine Antwort erhalten habe. Es kann aber auch sein, dass studentische Hilfskräfte, die bei der Verbreitung der Studie mithelfen, hier nicht so vorgegangen sind. Um welches Forum handelt es sich denn? Wenn da was schief gelaufen ist tuts mir sehr leid!


----------



## Xarran (20. April 2015)

Bei diesem Test stelle ich mir zunächst eine grundlegende Frage: Wird gemessen, was gemessen werden soll?

 

Test mit dem Heimcomputer-Equipment sind mMn leider eher ungeeignet für diese Art Experiment.

 

Trotzdem natürlich viel Erfolg


----------



## Annovella (21. April 2015)

Wow. Da will man an der Umfrage teilnehmen, wählt unter den meistgespieltestem Genre Ego-Shooter und findet anschließend kein Counter Strike, Unreal Tournament oder Quake als Auswahlmöglichkeit. Schäme dich! Genau das sind die drei Spiele, in denen man enorm viel "Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit" benötigt.

 

Habe die Fragen beantwortet, bei dem Probelauf des Testes aber abgebrochen.

Warum? Weil das System absolut schlecht durchdacht ist. Ich bin gewiss ein intelligenter Mensch, der sich auch schnell Dinge merken und umsetzen kann, aber wer bitte kommt darauf, 4 verschiedene Farben per Tastaturbefehl aktivieren zu müssen? Solch ein Test beweist gar nichts. Eine Person, welche diesen Test mehrmals gemacht hat und mit den Tasten klar kommt, wird einfach immer schnell sein. Ich habe kein Problem damit, die Farbe zu erkennen oder zu reagieren, aber solch ein Test will ich nicht mit einer >5 minütigen Aufwärmphase verbringen, um mir die Kombinationen zu merken.

Umfragen müssen das Interesse und die Gier nach dem Abschluss dieser wecken. Die Befragten dürfen möglichst nichts Negatives bezüglich der Rahmenbedingungen einer Umfrage erfahren. Deswegen müssen Umfragen EXTREM gut durchdacht sein, ehe man eine Befragung startet. Und wenn ein Geek wie ich innerhalb 15 Sekunden bei dem Test sagt: "Forget it, total der sinnlose Kram", dann heißt es schon was. 

Es gibt hunderte Reaktionstests, ihr habt den Schlechtesten gewählt.
Es gibt ein paar Simple, aber dennoch sehr gute Reaktionstests, z.B.:

http://www.bernhard-gaul.de/spiele/reaktion/reaktion.php

http://www.tuev-sued.de/fuehrerschein_pruefung/aktuell_informiert/reaktionsspiel


----------



## Jossu (1. Mai 2015)

Hey und vielen Dank für die Unterstützung und Rückmeldung aller bisherigen Teilnehmer*innen! 

 

Danke auch für Kritik, Forschung in diesem Bereich ist noch recht jung und wir müssen noch viel lernen, das geht nur mit Eurer Hilfe! 

 

Wenn bestimmte Spiele mal nicht in der Auswahl dabei sind, tuts mir echt Leid... Dann müsst ihr es selbst im freien Textfeld eintragen... Leider bin ich kein Spieleexperte und trotz Internetrecherche fehlen sicher viele der Spiele, die ihr gerne und viel spielt. Ich bitte um Entschuldigung für die Unvollständigkeit an dieser Stelle!

 

Weiterhin werden Studienteilnehmer*innen gesucht, also macht gerne mit, wenn noch nicht geschehen und leitet den Link an Interessierte weiter!


----------



## Jossu (22. Juli 2015)

Hallo,

 

danke an alle, die bislang mitgemacht haben, echt super!  Die Datenmasse wächst stetig, reicht aber leider noch nicht ganz aus... Daher haben wir uns entschieden, die Studie noch länger online zu lassen. Das bedeutet, alle, die bislang noch nicht teilgenommen haben, dürfen dies gerne noch tun! Die Gutscheinverlosung und die Ergebnisse gibt es dann voraussichtlich im September 2015!

 

Danke für Eure Unterstützung!


----------



## Jossu (9. Februar 2016)

[SIZE=12pt]Hallo an alle, die am Reaktionszeitenexperiment im Rahmen meiner Diplomarbeit teilgenommen haben oder die einfach nur die Ergebnisse interessieren![/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Endlich ist das Projekt abgeschlossen und die Daten sind ausgewertet. Eine Zusammenfassung der Ergebnisse könnt ihr hier [/SIZE][SIZE=12pt]https://de.surveymonkey.com/r/QRCD27J einsehen. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Herzlichen Dank an alle, die durch ihre Teilnahme dieses Projekt unterstützt haben![/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Die Gewinnerinnen und Gewinner der Amazon-Gutscheine wurden ermittelt und per Email benachrichtigt.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Liebe Grüße[/SIZE]

Johanna


----------

